# New to Ontinyent



## Granluna (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi, we have recently bought a property near Ontinyent and are enjoying exploring the area and generally finding our feet. It would be great to get to know any other Brits
that know the area and could maybe give us some advice.

We are making some progress with our Spanish. However, it would be a big help to have a chat with some more experienced people and any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Granluna said:


> Hi, we have recently bought a property near Ontinyent and are enjoying exploring the area and generally finding our feet. It would be great to get to know any other Brits
> that know the area and could maybe give us some advice.
> 
> We are making some progress with our Spanish. However, it would be a big help to have a chat with some more experienced people and any help would be very much appreciated.


Hi, We've lived here for over 10 years now so any questions you may have, just fire away.


----------



## Granluna (Jan 11, 2017)

Granluna said:


> Hi, we have recently bought a property near Ontinyent and are enjoying exploring the area and generally finding our feet. It would be great to get to know any other Brits
> that know the area and could maybe give us some advice.
> 
> We are making some progress with our Spanish. However, it would be a big help to have a chat with some more experienced people and any help would be very much appreciated.


Thank you for responding. Since posting my message, I have had the chance to have a good look at the forum and can see you have given a lot of people some very useful advice. We are trying to muddle through and enjoying doing so but if you could help with the following that would be great.

Pool
Being new to pool ownership it would probably be a good idea to check all is well before the warmer weather starts. I'm keen to do the general maintenance myself. However, is there anyone you can recommend locally that may be able to give the pool a check and perhaps train me up on the basics? Obviously, I am happy to pay for their advice. Longer term I would like to tile it (currently just painted concrete) and build some steps. That may be beyond me but again is there someone that may be able to advise? 

Tradesmen
I like to do most things myself but it may be useful to use a local tradesman for some jobs. Is there someone local you can recommend? English speaking would be a help as my Spanish is still very basic.

Spanish Lessons
Does anyone locally offer Spanish lessons? I'm learning via an app., but proper lessons would be useful and a good way to meet other people. 

Socialising
Do any Brits gather in any of the local bars. I miss the opportunity for a chat over a beer or two and it would be good to have some company?

Golf
I haven't played in a while but used to be keen. I see from the local press that there are lots of societies but these seem to be based away from the immediate area. Are you aware of any local golf enthusiasts? 

Post
I understand the "Correros" do not deliver to the house. How do I go about getting a delivery point?

Security
I thought the crime rate was low? However, we have been slightly disturbed by the fact that every property seems to have security systems and many have guard dogs. We were also advised by a fellow Brit that burglary is common. Should we be alarmed both figuratively and literally? 

Sorry to bombard you with so many questions but I thought I may as well make the most of the opportunity!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Granluna said:


> Thank you for responding. Since posting my message, I have had the chance to have a good look at the forum and can see you have given a lot of people some very useful advice. We are trying to muddle through and enjoying doing so but if you could help with the following that would be great.
> 
> Pool
> Being new to pool ownership it would probably be a good idea to check all is well before the warmer weather starts. I'm keen to do the general maintenance myself. However, is there anyone you can recommend locally that may be able to give the pool a check and perhaps train me up on the basics? Obviously, I am happy to pay for their advice. Longer term I would like to tile it (currently just painted concrete) and build some steps. That may be beyond me but again is there someone that may be able to advise?
> ...


Comments above but may be best to PM me once you have 5 or more (real) posts.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Granluna said:


> Security
> I thought the crime rate was low? However, we have been slightly disturbed by the fact that every property seems to have security systems and many have guard dogs. We were also advised by a fellow Brit that burglary is common. Should we be alarmed both figuratively and literally?


I forgot this question - I would disagree with the 'fellow Brit' who advised you that burglary is common.

We've been here over 10 years, live in a remote spot and never had a problem. We also own properties in town which haven't been touched. One was burgled but then it's empty, has no power or water so all they took was some electric cabling and all the brass.

On the whole, I would say we are no worse than anywhere else. Yes, I advise getting an alarm system but then I would advise that in UK as well.

As for guard dogs, I think most of these are pets that live outdoors - very common practice in Spain.


----------



## Granluna (Jan 11, 2017)

Good news on the security front and to be honest I thought the warning I got previously was a bit over the top. We have a security system so you've put my mind at rest on that one. I will PM you when the forum allows me to do so. In the meantime, thanks again.


----------



## Idoia (Nov 19, 2019)

snikpoh said:


> Hi, We've lived here for over 10 years now so any questions you may have, just fire away.


Hi snikpoh

I know this is a very old post so I am probably expecting not to get an answer!
My husband and myself are looking at moving to Spain for a year or two with our then three year old (he is from New Zealand and I am from Spain). We are looking at several possible areas to settle in and Ontinyent has caught my eye.

As someone who has come from abroad and lived now there for quite a while I was wondering if you wouldn't mind sharing your settle in experience with me. We are looking for a non touristy area but not far from the coast where our wee one can have a nice experience in Spain and immerse him in the language and culture for a couple of years.

How hard/easy is it to make friends in the area? We are very well traveled and have worked/lived in many countries so we are very open and adaptable, plus both my husband and I both speak Spanish (but not valenciano!). Are the locals generally warm to people coming from overseas to the point of creating friendships? (I come from an area in the North of Spain where although people are super friendly to outsiders, getting to know them on a friend status is a lot more complicated - hence my question )

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks


----------

